# Handicap CDH number



## Wolfman (Jun 3, 2012)

I have been asked to provide this to my potential new club

I think its the unique ID Congu Number that all HCP have 

I have asked my old club to provide it to me should it be easy to get 

Its not on any of my papers and the old club hasnt given me a " hcp certificate "


----------



## beggsy (Jun 3, 2012)

Tell them to look on howdidido


----------



## Val (Jun 3, 2012)

beggsy said:



			Tell them to look on howdidido
		
Click to expand...

How did I do don't give a CDH number just the handicap and many secretary's insist on a certificate regardless.


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 3, 2012)

Register here. 
http://www.englandgolf.org/members/register.aspx

You can view your handicap online and it will give you a membership number that your new club can check your handicap on.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 3, 2012)

My understanding is that for data protection reasons your CDH number doesn't appear on master scoreboard or (presumably) howdidido. You can it from your club secretary though - I got mine just last week.


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 3, 2012)

I got mine by registering here ...

http://www.englandgolf.org/members/register.aspx

... I'm guessing that's no use to your Scottish clubs 


Edit .. Too long typing, beaten to it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 3, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			I got mine by registering here ...

http://www.englandgolf.org/members/register.aspx

... I'm guessing that's no use to your Scottish clubs 

Click to expand...

Can register on the SGU website but need to know the CDH first.


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 3, 2012)

Need to register with england golf first then look up your CDH number and register with SGU.
Good luck.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 3, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			I have been asked to provide this to my potential new club

I think its the unique ID Congu Number that all HCP have 

I have asked my old club to provide it to me should it be easy to get 

Its not on any of my papers and the old club hasnt given me a " hcp certificate "
		
Click to expand...

Are you going from one Scottish club to another, one English club to another, or anything else?


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 3, 2012)

English club to English club

Registered on England Golf Union but it didnt find my ID ???

Deos this mean my old club hasnt registered it ?


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 3, 2012)

When you login it's shown in the box in the bottom right ... lifetimeid !


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 3, 2012)

Only just had mine through from England golf after receiving from an email from them I can only assume they got my email address from my club.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 3, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			English club to English club

Registered on England Golf Union but it didnt find my ID ???

Deos this mean my old club hasnt registered it ?
		
Click to expand...

PM me your old club and your name.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok i now have my 10 digit CDH number ( old club has given it to me )

Problem sorted


----------

